# Intel PROset Wireless Suddenly Unable to Connect to Network?



## herekitty (Jul 20, 2007)

Hello,

I got a Dell Inspiron 6400 last Christmas that's been working fine with the exception of one thing - occasionally my wireless network manager, Intel PROSet/Wireless, suddenly disconnects with either the message "Radio is Disabled" or the program won't even open and I get the message "Cannot Apply Profile!" I've tried to resolve the first problem by disabling and re-enabling wifi through a keyboard shortcut, and then through the PROSet taskbar icon, but neither way allows my computer to reconnect. In both cases, I have no option but to work without internet or restart the computer.

I think if I knew what process to relaunch, I could fix the problem, but I've no idea what that process is.

Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

One thing to check is to make sure that WZC (Windows Zero Configuration) is disabled in Windows Services if you're using the Intel client.


----------



## mmg75 (Feb 3, 2009)

I've been through this problem, it sucks because one had to reboot the machine to overcome it.
And to solve it I did the following.

- Uninstall Intel Wireless software
- Download from the dell support site the file, this can be found under the tab drivers or networks.

R134881.EXE
Release Date:9/19/2006 Version: 10.5.0.2 (TIC 122640), A06

As you can see it is a fairly old version, but then everything is fine.

Hope this helps.


----------

